# Looking for club or hunting land to lease



## mongo18 (Jun 7, 2012)

I am living in the bartow county area, and am wanting to either lease land or become a member of a club. I am willing to drive in order to make this happen, this is the first time in years I am without a place to hunt so I am kind of desperate thanks.


----------



## Buck Hunter (Jun 7, 2012)

Warren Co. hunt club needs more members for our 478 acre lease. We have a good mixture of hardwoods and pines and also a swamp on part of the property. 2 power lines. good areas for food plots. Spouse and children under 18 are included. The property is less than a mile from the ogeechee river. $650 per year. call Wayne @ 770-315-6895 or wayne.lively@hotmail.com


----------



## treedog (Jun 8, 2012)

*Club looking for members Floyd County*

We have 1800 acres trophy managed since 1995.
12 members total
We need 3 more.
Floyd, Polk and Cherokee County Alabama, One Tract.
Family oriented, serious hunters only.
Call 404-915-1648
770-823-3003


----------



## westbrook (Jun 9, 2012)

I have 500 acre Washington County Club. Deer,Hogs,Turkeys,Ducks, & Predators. Pin-in Pin-out system. Campsite with elect. Call 478-552-8811 or 478-232-6250


----------



## RBLawson (Jun 9, 2012)

*Club looking for member*

Have 4000 acres in Wilcox Co. 25 members, camp with water and electric. Call 229-382-8149


----------



## chadcarver00 (Jun 11, 2012)

Coffee Co. hunt club needs more members for our 1008 acre lease. Looking for 2 more members.We have a good mixture of hardwoods and pines and also several wetlands on part of the property. Some Nice Young Clearcuts. Good areas for food plots. Spouse and children under 18 are included. Family Oriented. The property is on Atkinson/Ware Co. Line Just South of Hwy 82. $450 per year. 2nd year on the lease, Plenty of Game. call Chad @ 912-381-1063


----------



## MIKE RAINEY (Jun 11, 2012)

We have 1248 acres in Hancock Co. Check out Duluth Sportsmans Club on members needed all rules and regs there, if interested give me a call.


----------



## Clark_Kent (Jun 13, 2012)

Have 336 ac in Adairsville...will pm you!


----------



## Bluesprings (Jun 20, 2012)

Blue Springs Hunting club 4,700 acres - 5 1/2 miles of planted power line and 3 miles of black creek run through club. Quality deer managed for 7 years. 13 club power line stands, personal food plots.
Camp site with power, sewer & water. Deer, turkey & hog hunting, fishing pond. Savannah River boat landing access.
(25 members max, only 7 spots available) located off hwy 24 between newington and sylvania
$1,500 (no dog hunting)


----------



## thesilverbullet (Aug 31, 2012)

i have a small club in green county, need 3 members,  call david @  404-456-4364


----------



## thumbuster (Sep 2, 2012)

I have a club in Washington County 350 acres need 4 members dues are 600.00 per year plenty of deer and turkey.  Call me at 770-527-1526 or email@dangar.david977@gmail.com.


----------



## rdkemp (Sep 23, 2012)

Currently seeking 3 additional QDM hunting members. 1000 acre hunting lease in Lyons GA. It's all one track and completely wooded with hardwood bottoms and wet streams. Quality managed for over a decade! All bordering property is also QDM. Formerly included in Rose Allen Plantation (www.roseallenplantation.com) Many Boone & Crockett mature bucks up to 160 have been sighted on this club. High population of trophy gobblers, as well as hog and coyote. Club stands in place and will be available for all members. Planted food plots and 600 lb corn supplementations each week. For more information please click the added links or contact Richard Kemp @ 912-293-9356 or email rdkemp@hotmail Looking forward to your membership!

http://vidaliapolicesupply.com/? page_id=171

www.facebook.com/RoseHollowHuntClub


----------

